# Help!!!



## ProudMorganOwner (Jun 30, 2010)

my neighbors have about 15 horses on a 6 1/2 acre property. They are "kept" in a pasture with high tensil wire fence that its sagging in places and barbed wire. They are forever getting lose and wandering into roads and onto other peoples properties. All of them except for a 5 month old foal are grossly under weight. I can count all of their ribs, see their hip and back bones easily. My problem however is that i am afraid to call Animal Control because the last time i did they didn't even come to the property. I called them concerning horses at a riding barn. What should I do?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

How do you know animal control never came to the property you called on before?

Things you and I might find to be improper are not always things Animal Control can tell an owner to do something about.

If the neighbors horses are very thin then yes, call animal control.

They will not care that they are kept in fencing you do not approve of. They might care that they get loose.

Stick to the facts when you call. Leave the drama for when you discuss it with your friends.  You will get better results.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Calling AC is the _only_ thing you can do legally.

You're not responsible for these animals, and as Always pointed out, what you may find as intolerable conditions AC may not.

Yes, it's frustrating when you can see things that are accidents waiting to happen. We've all been there.

I feel your frustration but rescues and fosters are full to bursting right now, and unless there is immediate, palpable danger to the horses, AC isn't likely to try and confiscate them.

You can also look into your local zoning laws, and see what the required acreage is for that many horses. If AC can't do anything, maybe the county zoning committee can.


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

I don't know where you live but it took me forever to get anyone to even look at the horses that lived down the road from me. 

Here is was I learned: You have to be dedicated! Once you start the process of trying to get these horses in better conditions you have to commit 100%. 

No exaggeration I tried for months, and finally all the dedication paid off when all of his horses were taken away. 

AC, where I live doesn't deal with large animals. They directed me towards the cops, which I filed a report and they did nothing. One of them said "I have horses and those horses look perfectly fine". 0___0 

Long story short I had to contact the "head person" of the large animal part for the humane society. She said there is no way those horses were "fine" and got him to sign over two and took away three.


----------



## ProudMorganOwner (Jun 30, 2010)

the last time i called the AC it was for a lesson barn where my niece used to go.I do have proof( i have cameras around my property because of robbery issues) that a school bus, a big rig and several other people have nearly hit the horses that have gotten into the road...me being one of them. I bought a horse from my neighbors several years ago and it died with in two weeks. I have visited my neighbors and found that the horses hooves are so badly over grown that they are starting to curl upward. I have put up high voltage electric along the border to keep not only loose horse out but my neighbors kids as well. I believe that the reason my one horse died is from a virus transferred by one of their horses when it came onto my property while i was on vacation. My mare's 2 year old son was sent away to get trained just two days before so he got lucky. I am concerned for the safety of other people here. Should i hold some sort of vote with the horse people in my community?


----------



## twinkat1 (Sep 23, 2010)

Has this issue been resolved?


----------

